
BananaPKG – Low Level Package Manager Linux - slackjeff
Hello guys!
If you have built your own GNU &#x2F; Linux (Linux from Scratch) system and do not have a package manager.
Or if you need something lightweight and portable for virtually all Linux distributions ...
I&#x27;ll introduce you to the Banana Package low-level package manager.
BananaPKG was written in Shell Bash, with it you can (Create, install, update, search) packages.<p>Packages have .mz extensions that are simple packaged packets and compressed with the TAR + XZ utility.<p>The project is Brazilian, all Portuguese speaking.
If you are a good translator, we could make the site in English;)
&quot;bananapkg dot github dot io&quot;
======
mg794613
Why not tar.xz extension?

